# Curly Maple Marlin



## RogerC (Mar 31, 2017)

Carved with hand tools and rotary tool added blue dye and finished with lacquer.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2017)

That is WAY cool!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> That is WAY cool!!!!!!!!


X3 .... what size is that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 1, 2017)

Size?


----------



## RogerC (Apr 1, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> X3 .... what size is that?


About 10" long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2017)

Next time, maybe a tiger shark....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 12, 2017)

Very Nice Roger!.


----------

